# Bree - due no later than March 2nd



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, it is getting closer now. Bree is due no later than March 2nd (bred Sept 25,26 and Oct 4). She is a deep bodied doe, so until more recently she kept me guessing about whether she took or not. She did this to her breeder too on her first freshening. They've been in the goat business for a good while, and kept second guessing whether she took or not because she tends it carry in that deep rib cage of hers, instead of wide and to the sides.

She has had a tiny bit of mucus for two weeks now. I took pictures last week after I trimmed the hair on her backside and udder, and there is a big difference between last week and this week. I love her udder, btw. Very easy to milk when she is in milk.

I am posting an udder shot from the 27th of January.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

This one is from the 5th.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Today - dramatic increase in udder size.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

She is bred to this buck: Six M Galaxy August Moon. Photo from the Mega-Milkers website. Hoping her babies get his back legs (she is a bit posty).

Sorry for the string of posts. My iPad will only add one photo per post because of the way it names them in its system. I can try to add more than one, but it doesn't load them.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, and this is her second freshening. The first go round, when they couldn't tell if she was pregnant for a good ways into her gestation, she had twin bucklings.

I've got a baby monitor hooked up out there, and I can tell when she is at rest. She uuhs with every breath.

She is being a consistent (not constant, just consistent with her previous behavior) butt to Ruby. With Tulip gone, Ruby tends to hang out by the humans when we go out to feed them. Until another system is built, for their hay, I've been putting flakes in a milk crate. Bree still tries to butt Ruby away now and then. And Ruby still behaves like a bottle baby, wagging her tail any time she sees people and nudging that head under my hand. Yeah, that is going to be a problem as far as detecting heat in that little girl.

Bree has gotten her booster shot, and I have attempted to trim her hooves again (she tends to get long in the toes, but if I go to trim them down, while also appropriately trimming her heels, I get close to quicking her). I cannot wait for it to be warm enough that they can get out and graze some more. The lack of wear on the hooves from actually having to work to get her food is a pain.

So far, aside from some light swelling, Bree isn't changing too much on her pooch. Light amounts of dried mucus, yes, but nothing gaping. Ligs are in place. 

I am so nervous about this. I've never had momma animals around aside from chickens, and I don't put that in the same category as waiting for a momma to birth her babies. I wish they had a sticky on here about when to call the vet if something doesn't go smoothly (like if momma stalls out in this stage for X amount of time, call the vet/knowledgeable goat person).

My husband gets home tomorrow, and I will be working on building a pallet birthing stall. I have a trash can to trash so that I can make a baby safe haven warming box that the other animals cannot access.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding! Hope you get some flashy kids with that match!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, I think that ought to be a flashy mix. 

She is starting to pooch out a little in the pooch when she lays down. 

She also "uhhhs" a good bit every time she lays down. Today she was sunning herself, laying, and chewing cud while making that noise. Couple that with a rooster and a tom turkey in the background, and it was pretty melodious out there.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Picture of Bree from today.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

And here is a side shot of the girl. Like I said before, she tends to carry like a barrel rather than out to the sides. Ruby got in on the picture too. Of course, she is always underfoot.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly getting closer!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Bree has had a slight bit more discharge today. Her udder looks a little bigger.

She's been pigging out on hay and her grain. Chewing her cud like a happy girl this AM. Last night I definitely heard more "uhh uhh" sounds over the baby monitor when she was laying down. 

Ruby seems a bit off, wanting to frolic and play with me (wondering if that girl is in heat, or if Bree's impending delivery is impacting her, or if this is just the other side of Tulip being gone). She was running back and forth in front of the barn, chasing me as a walked. She was jumping and twisting in the air, just as happy as can be. Sliding on the slushy remnants of snow. Just being a big baby. She was already a lovey girl before Tulip passed, but she is even more of one now that Tulip isn't around. Just seems like today, she is even more goofy and playful than usual.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Bree's ligs seem to be going. I can grab a good ways around the head of her tail. May not be completely gone, but starting to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Please excuse that dirty girl goat. She decides to lay down pretty much wherever she last peed, and yeah, she got dirty. Plus I think she is having a harder time bowing up to go pee now, so some of that may be getting her too.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Her udder looked, and felt, fuller tonight. Not tight yet, but fuller than earlier. She is super touchy about being touched right now. Not on the udder or the tail head without a fight. Ligs are either really soft, or gone. 

She is also itching on anything she can rub on, especially full body rubbing. 

She is gorging on hay.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

We have a 6-8 inch, thick cord of mucus. Bree also doesn't want to get up. She was just laying down when I went in to give her her water bucket. Looks like babies are on the way!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Two bucklings, a carbon copy of Bree and a (gosh, don't know goat color patterns, but I do know horses) black, white, and tan paint.

She is an excellent mother to them. She actually let's me touch her teats now when not in the nursing stand, as I was handling her udder to direct the boys to them. 

I better get back out there and feed the others now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the little guys!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats! Cant wait till pics!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

here they are!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh! Adorable


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

The flashy boy was the first one to arrive. I did have to grab a foot and help get him on out, as momma had been pushing for about 50 minutes at that point. He wasn't stuck, per se, but he had been angling that foot up towards her rectum, and she wasn't one of those does with a gaping wide pooch for weeks leading up to this. She had plenty of room to get him out, so long as he wasn't trying to get his hooves through her rectum. Once that foot got going the right direction, I pulled his foot with the next contraction, and out he came.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the little cuties!! still waiting on my girl


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww so cute, congrats on healthy babies and momma. I love how there is a double of the mom, and another one that looks like the dad.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I thought it was cute too, that she had a mini me and daddy has an almost mini me. We knew there was likely not going to be any straight up Black and Tan types among this bunch, but to get one looking like each is cute.


----------

